# Gigio:"Milan? Ambizioni diverse. Ma mi emoziona ancora".



## admin (19 Agosto 2021)

Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso". 

"Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro". 

"L'Europeo? Cinquanta giorni fantastici dall’inizio del ritiro alla finale di Wembley. I ragazzi, quei momenti mi mancano. Ogni tanto vado su youtube, rivivo alcune tappe del nostro percorso e mi emoziono. Con i compagni di Nazionale ci sentiamo spesso o ci scriviamo, abbiamo una chat azzurra. Quella vittoria è il frutto del lavoro del Mancio, un allenatore incredibile, e di un gruppo che provava piacere a stare insieme. Nessuna pesantezza, zero noia, facevamo le cose di sempre ma con un gusto diverso. Respiravamo unità, e ogni partita, anche se da casa potevate non notarlo, la vivevamo come se fosse l’ultima. E poi Ciro, Lorenzo, io, noi terroni siamo matti e sappiamo come fare gruppo. Sul pullman partivamo con “Ma quale dieta, me piacen ‘e purpett” e ci trascinavamo dietro anche i più timidi. Jorge (Jorginho, nda) mi chiedeva continuamente di ricordargli il ritornello, soltanto quello, ed era tra i più attivi". 

"L'addio al Milan? Otto anni non si dimenticano, ma avevo bisogno di cambiare per crescere, per migliorare e diventare il più forte. Avvertivo la necessità di nuovi spazi, di nuove realtà".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...



Ti auguro di entrare, fare 2 mega papere e marcire in panchina guartando Navas.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2021)

Ha sbagliato i modi, però è andato a giocare con Messi, Neymar, Mbappè, Ramos e Di Maria, lasciando Krunic, Castillejo, Leao e Salemaekers. Non credo ci sia più molto su cui discutere.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Agosto 2021)

Talmente innamorato del Milan che non hai fatto guadagnare nulla. 
Sarai sempre ricordato come un ingrato


----------



## Eziomare (19 Agosto 2021)

Domanda: se gli avessimo riconosciuto lo stipendio che chiedeva Raiola, d'improvviso la necessità di calcare nuovi palcoscenici sarebbe venuta meno?


----------



## bmb (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


MILANISMO


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Ora é chiaro a tutti come sono andate le cose ?
E aspettiamo pure le parole del turco.
Altro che colpa di Maldini


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2021)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Domanda: se gli avessimo riconosciuto lo stipendio che chiedeva Raiola, d'improvviso la necessità di calcare nuovi palcoscenici sarebbe venuta meno?


No, non sarebbe restato a nessuna cifra. Te lo dice lui.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...



Ha detto ciò che abbiamo sempre scritto. Lui (che resta un mega infame) voleva vincere. Nel Milan di oggi è impossibile farlo.


----------



## Giofa (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora é chiaro a tutti come sono andate le cose ?
> E aspettiamo pure le parole del turco.
> Altro che colpa di Maldini


Be Lollo però dipende da quando queste ambizioni diverse sono emerse. Se Maldini avesse fiutato la cosa doveva cercare di cedere prima il calciatore, accettando anche una cessione al ribasso. Se tu hai la certezza che il giocatore non rinnova perchè punta in alto non arrivi a scadenza.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato i modi, però è andato a giocare con Messi, Neymar, Mbappè, Ramos e Di Maria, lasciando Krunic, Castillejo, Leao e Salemaekers. Non credo ci sia più molto su cui discutere.


è andato a guardarli vederli giocare


----------



## davidelynch (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...



Buffone tu e il tuo burattinaio, sportivamente parlando ti meriti il peggio.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato i modi, però è andato a giocare con Messi, Neymar, Mbappè, Ramos e Di Maria, lasciando Krunic, Castillejo, Leao e Salemaekers. Non credo ci sia più molto su cui discutere.



Puoi andare a giocare anche su Marte se è quello che desideri, ci mancherebbe altro, solo che non te ne vai via come un ladro, causando un danno economico al club che ancora ti emoziona.....


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Puoi andare a giocare anche su Marte se è quello che desideri, ci mancherebbe altro, solo che non te ne vai via come un ladro, causando un danno economico al club che ancora ti emoziona.....


Infatti ho premesso che ha sbagliato i modi, anche se non è detto che il psg lo avrebbe acquistato lo stesso, se avesse dovuto pagare il cartellino.


----------



## danjr (19 Agosto 2021)

Il problema è andare via a zero dalla squadra che ti ha cresciuto e pagato tanto, non essere andato via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be Lollo però dipende da quando queste ambizioni diverse sono emerse. Se Maldini avesse fiutato la cosa doveva cercare di cedere prima il calciatore, accettando anche una cessione al ribasso. Se tu hai la certezza che il giocatore non rinnova perchè punta in alto non arrivi a scadenza.


No no te lo dice lo stesso Donnarumma, l idea di non rinnovare parte da lontanissimo. 
Non hanno accettato nulla, ne rinnovo ne adeguamento di contratto. E vedrai che prima o poi verrà fuori la storia completa. 
tempo al tempo.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Emozioni? Sei solo un poveraccio e un ingrato.Spero che i nuovi spazi che ti aspettano siano le tribune del Parco dei Principi.


----------



## Sangueblu75 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Giocatore forte che potrà diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo in assoluto, ma persona di basso livello morale e ahimè per lui intellettivo…ogni volta che apre bocca fa quasi tenerezza per l’inadeguatezza e le modalità dei contenuti che esprime…il mondo è pieno di cialtroni arricchiti quindi non sarà né il primo ne l’ultimo.
Abbiamo perso un buon portiere ma solo quello….


----------



## Giofa (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no te lo dice lo stesso Donnarumma, l idea di non rinnovare parte da lontanissimo.
> Non hanno accettato nulla, ne rinnovo ne adeguamento di contratto. E vedrai che prima o poi verrà fuori la storia completa.
> tempo al tempo.


Eh ma allora così fosse l’errore c’è stato. Nel momento in cui capisci che vuole andare a scadenza devi agire di conseguenza. Nell’ultimo anno di contratto ormai è tardi e li conviene sfruttare l’asset fino alla fine, ma se te ne accorgi o peggio ancora è lui stesso a dirtelo, devi agire.
Tornando alle sue parole l’ambizione te la puoi creare anche in casa, perché puoi essere un Lebron che chiama i suoi amichetti per vincere (non lo amo per niente) o un Kawhi o Iannis che l’anello lo vince da solo o quasi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato i modi, però è andato a giocare con Messi, Neymar, Mbappè, Ramos e Di Maria, lasciando Krunic, Castillejo, Leao e Salemaekers. Non credo ci sia più molto su cui discutere.



ci sta. Ma tutti noi lo capiamo. Quello che non capiamo è la sua falsità ed etica morale. Far finta di voler rinnovare fino a maggio per poi inventarsi la storiella delle ambizioni. Un minimo di rispetto verso il club che ti ha cresciuto e riempito di soldi


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Agosto 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Buffone tu e il tuo burattinaio, sportivamente parlando ti meriti il peggio.


Anche come uomo gli auguro il peggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no te lo dice lo stesso Donnarumma, l idea di non rinnovare parte da lontanissimo.
> Non hanno accettato nulla, ne rinnovo ne adeguamento di contratto. E vedrai che prima o poi verrà fuori la storia completa.
> tempo al tempo.


Non aiuti il tuo amico Maldini dicendo che l'idea partiva da lontanissimo, anzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora é chiaro a tutti come sono andate le cose ?
> E aspettiamo pure le parole del turco.
> Altro che colpa di Maldini


Sí, è chiaro che abbiamo una proprietà senza ambizione, cui vincere non interessa niente. Sia chiaro, il mio lato da tifoso ce l'ha con Donnarumma, ma dal punto di vista professionale la sua scelta non si può obiettare. Anche con la qualificazione alla Champions non ci sono stati miglioramenti significativi alla rosa, segno che neanche il quarto posto cambierà alcunché. Serve una nuova proprietà.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Sono tutte parole dettate dalla circostanza.

La verità, a mio avviso, è un'altra: hanno voluto tirare sull'ingaggio fino all'ultimo per estorcere al Milan la cifra più alta possibile, d'accordo col suo viscido procuratore. 
Quando a fine campionato è stato scaricato, non se lo aspettavano né lui né il Raiola. Tanto è vero che per me il PSG è stata una soluzione estrema che si è concretizzata a pochi giorni dall'Europeo, i francesi hanno solo colto la palla al balzo forti delle loro finanze, di fatto non ne avevano bisogno dopo aver rinnovato a cifre esorbitanti un signor portiere. 

Donnarumma è e rimane un burattino poco sveglio e sicuramente inconsapevole della fortuna (a livello umano) che si è voluto lasciare alle spalle per qualche milione in più e niente altro.


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2021)

Dollarumma infame per il modo in cui e partito. Senza dubbio.
Però andrebbe capito anche. Ripeto, non sul modo. Poteva andarsene a 20 mln e darci una mano...
Ma cambiare squadra per un giocatore che vuole migliorare e vincere trofei (più ovviamente la montagna di soldi che prenderà) era un obbligo.

Attenti a Kessie e theo


----------



## Zenos (19 Agosto 2021)

A questo ingrato gli auguro la stessa carriera di Sheva quando ci ha lasciati.

Detto questo a me fa pensare quel "avevamo ambizioni diverse". O meglio conferma le mie tesi. A questa proprietà di tornare nel calcio che conta frega meno di 0.


----------



## smallball (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No, non sarebbe restato a nessuna cifra. Te lo dice lui.


Magari con la stecca al pizzaiolo poteva cambiare idea


----------



## MagicBox (19 Agosto 2021)

Scelta professionale condivisibile, fatico ad inquadrare le ambizioni di questo Milan, a parte il pareggio di bilancio (che per carità, grande obiettivo, percorso virtuoso ecc ecc… però non credo che nel breve termine ci porterà a vincere qualcosa, ma spero di sbagliarmi…nel frattempo gli altri ci alzano trofei in faccia).

Se è vero che Maldini non ha colpe, avrà sicuramente imparato da questa situazione, quindi per il rinnovo di Kessie dovremmo essere tranquilli


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato i modi, però è andato a giocare con Messi, Neymar, Mbappè, Ramos e Di Maria, lasciando Krunic, Castillejo, Leao e Salemaekers. Non credo ci sia più molto su cui discutere.


La critica è perché è andato via a zero, nessuno è schiavo ma ci vuole anche riconoscenza, ancora di più se dici di amare il Milan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Agosto 2021)

Ma di cosa vi arrabbiate? Non è andato a guadagnare molto di più di quello che gli era stato offerto a quanto pare..

Dovremmo essere arrabbiati perché abbiamo avuto la conferma che questa è una società senza ambizioni, neanche in grado di fare promesse al portiere della nazionale per i prossimi 15 anni... Dai su.. non esistono più i Totti che per rimanere nella propria squadra non vincono quanto avrebbero dovuto


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho premesso che ha sbagliato i modi, anche se non è detto che il psg lo avrebbe acquistato lo stesso, se avesse dovuto pagare il cartellino.


Al Psg interessa l'investimento totale.
Se questo va tutto a Donnarumma o parte al Milan e parte al portiere non cambia nulla.

100 milioni in 5 anni possono essere 20 lordi all'anno a Donnarumma oppure 30 al Milan e 14 lordi all'anno a Donnarumma.
A loro non cambia.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be Lollo però dipende da quando queste ambizioni diverse sono emerse. Se Maldini avesse fiutato la cosa doveva cercare di cedere prima il calciatore, accettando anche una cessione al ribasso. Se tu hai la certezza che il giocatore non rinnova perchè punta in alto non arrivi a scadenza.


nessuno paga ciò che può prendere gratis.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Al Psg interessa l'investimento totale.
> Se questo va tutto a Donnarumma o parte al Milan e parte al portiere non cambia nulla.
> 
> 100 milioni in 5 anni possono essere 20 lordi all'anno a Donnarumma oppure 30 al Milan e 14 lordi all'anno a Donnarumma.
> A loro non cambia.


A loro no, ma a noi si.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A loro no, ma a noi si.


Rispondevo a chi diceva che il Psg non lo avrebbe preso se non fosse stato a zero.

Secondo me l'idea di Donnarumma era di fare un mini rinnovo esoso andandosene tra 2 anni ma sempre a zero.
Il Milan non ha accettato (giustamente) e allora ha dovuto cambiare subito.


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Rispondevo a chi diceva che il Psg non lo avrebbe preso se non fosse stato a zero.
> 
> Secondo me l'idea di Donnarumma era di fare un mini rinnovo esoso andandosene tra 2 anni ma sempre a zero.
> Il Milan non ha accettato (giustamente) e allora ha dovuto cambiare subito.


Fare un rinnovo esoso e perderlo a poco avrebbe voluto dire avere il giocatore per un anno in più e sarebbe cambiato poco economicamente. Abbiamo fatto i nostri conti ed economicamente dare retta a raiola non conveniva. Rimpiangere i pochi soldi che avremmo potuto prendere serve a poco. Speriamo in Maignan dal punto di vista tecnico. Da quello economico va bene così. A me le parole di topo gigio fanno piacere. Trovo più irritanti quelle dello sterco di vacca di Locatelli, davvero poco rispettose della nostra storia. Ma lui ha giocato nel Milan? Non ricordo più.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Al Psg interessa l'investimento totale.
> Se questo va tutto a Donnarumma o parte al Milan e parte al portiere non cambia nulla.
> 
> 100 milioni in 5 anni possono essere 20 lordi all'anno a Donnarumma oppure 30 al Milan e 14 lordi all'anno a Donnarumma.
> A loro non cambia.


Non so, considerando che avevano da poco rinnovato a Navas, ho la sensazione che Donnarumma per loro sia stato uno sfizio che si sono voluti togliere vista l'opportunità che si era presentata.
Poi non dico che Donnarumma abbia fatto bene a lasciare il Milan in questo modo, dico solo che la sua è stata una scelta normale e sensata. Noi ci scandalizziamo perché ragioniamo come se esistesse ancora il grande Milan, ma ormai siamo una provinciale d'Europa.
Nessuno si scandalizza quando un giocatore passa, chessó, dalla Fiorentina al Real Madrid, o dal Getafe al Bayern Monaco. Stessa cosa in questo caso.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non so, considerando che avevano da poco rinnovato a Navas, ho la sensazione che Donnarumma per loro sia stato uno sfizio che si sono voluti togliere vista l'opportunità che si era presentata.
> Poi non dico che Donnarumma abbia fatto bene a lasciare il Milan in questo modo, dico solo che la sua è stata una scelta normale e sensata. Noi ci scandalizziamo perché ragioniamo come se esistesse ancora il grande Milan, ma ormai siamo una provinciale d'Europa.
> Nessuno si scandalizza quando un giocatore passa, chessó, dalla Fiorentina al Real Madrid, o dal Getafe al Bayern Monaco. Stessa cosa in questo caso.


Ok.
Ma il punto è sempre: è andato via a parametro zero.
Se sei ambizioso lo dici a Maldini 1/2 anni prima e si trova una soluzione buona per tutti.


----------



## Shmuk (19 Agosto 2021)

É arrivato il re conquistatore...


----------



## AndrasWave (19 Agosto 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sono tutte parole dettate dalla circostanza.
> 
> La verità, a mio avviso, è un'altra: hanno voluto tirare sull'ingaggio fino all'ultimo per estorcere al Milan la cifra più alta possibile, d'accordo col suo viscido procuratore.
> Quando a fine campionato è stato scaricato, non se lo aspettavano né lui né il Raiola. Tanto è vero che per me il PSG è stata una soluzione estrema che si è concretizzata a pochi giorni dall'Europeo, i francesi hanno solo colto la palla al balzo forti delle loro finanze, di fatto non ne avevano bisogno dopo aver rinnovato a cifre esorbitanti un signor portiere.
> ...



Molto probabile. Infatti le sue parole al miele verso il Milan sfociano nella pure incoerenza del modo in cui se n'è andato. Se aveva altri progetti nella sua vita rinnovava e poi se ne andava oppure chiedeva la cessione un anno prima. Ma sarebbe stato poco redditizio per il suo agente.

Per me non c'è scappatoia, non c'è un universo parallelo dove questo omuncolo ne esca bene. E' finito nell'unica società che fa beffe dell'intero sistema calcio, che ha uno *stato* dietro, che arricchisce i procuratori e che inflaziona il mercato. 

Screditare il Milan per difendere questo qua? Ma mai nella vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ha detto ciò che abbiamo sempre scritto. Lui (che resta un mega infame) voleva vincere. Nel Milan di oggi è impossibile farlo.


Per me infame perché in combutta con raiola non ci ha portato nemmeno un centesimo.. Per il resto che vuoi dirgli? Il compagno più scarso che ha oggi sarebbe stratitolare da noi..allenarsi con quei fenomeni deve essere bellissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Il problema non è passare dal Milan al PSG, che è assolutamente legittimo, ma farlo nel modo viscido ed infame che ha scelto lui (o qualcun altro?). Anche Grealish ha lasciato casa sua per andare dagli sceicchi, ma ha scelto di farlo facendo incassare al Villa una cifra record. Altro mondo, altri valori.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Per uno sportivo avere altre ambizioni è sacrosanto ma avrebbe dovuto non andare a 0 per un minimo di riconoscenza nei confronti del milan . Sapeva benissimo che i soldi del suo cartellino sarebbero stato utilissimi per il mercato ma forse non gli interessava ?
Spiace anche che abbia ricevuto l'endorsement pubblico dal nostro massimo dirigente ben conscio della situazione in cui siamo


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ok.
> Ma il punto è sempre: è andato via a parametro zero.
> Se sei ambizioso lo dici a Maldini 1/2 anni prima e si trova una soluzione buona per tutti.


Su quello ho fatto una premessa prima. Ha sbagliato i modi, ha sbagliato sicuramente tante cose, però più passa il tempo, più penso che quanto accaduto abbia poco di extraordinario. Sono cose che ormai vediamo tutti i giorni nel mondo del calcio.
La società poi ha le sue colpe, perché che c'era il rischio di perderlo a zero era intuibile. È successo anche con Calhanoglu, sta per succedere con Kessiè e Romagnoli. Non può essere sempre solo colpa dei giocatori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Su quello ho fatto una premessa prima. Ha sbagliato i modi, ha sbagliato sicuramente tante cose, però più passa il tempo, più penso che quanto accaduto abbia poco di extraordinario. Sono cose che ormai vediamo tutti i giorni nel mondo del calcio.
> La società poi ha le sue colpe, perché che c'era il rischio di perderlo a zero era intuibile. È successo anche con Calhanoglu, sta per succedere con Kessiè e Romagnoli. Non può essere sempre solo colpa dei giocatori.


kessiè e romagnoli are the new Calhanoglu&Donnarumma. Già persi a zero. Continuiamo pure con la linea buonista


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Rispondevo a chi diceva che il Psg non lo avrebbe preso se non fosse stato a zero.
> 
> Secondo me l'idea di Donnarumma era di fare un mini rinnovo esoso andandosene tra 2 anni ma sempre a zero.
> Il Milan non ha accettato (giustamente) e allora ha dovuto cambiare subito.


Si ci sta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A questo ingrato gli auguro la stessa carriera di Sheva quando ci ha lasciati.
> 
> Detto questo a me fa pensare quel "avevamo ambizioni diverse". O meglio conferma le mie tesi. A questa proprietà di tornare nel calcio che conta frega meno di 0.


Penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti il fatto che non ambiamo a vincere campionato o champions…..non c’è tanto da pensare o riflettere


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No, non sarebbe restato a nessuna cifra. Te lo dice lui.


balle, al primo che gli offriva 2 noccioline in più lui gli dava pure il culo. altro che ambizioni. ma questo sarebbe un punto a sfavore della dirigenza allora.
era già alla giuve ma l'addio di paralisi lo ha appiedato. al psg c'è per gentile concessione, altrimenti avrebbero fatto brutta figura gli indegni.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Agosto 2021)

Ovviamente ha ragione al 100x100. Lì gioca con Messi, Neymar e Mbappè, qui con Castilletto, Leao e un trequartista che ancora non si sa chi è. L'ho criticato abbestia per come è andato via, ma visto che anche noi facciamo mercato con i parametri zero, non vedo perchè lui avrebbe dovuto fare diversamente.

A questo punto spero che anche Romagnoli e Kessie vadano via a zero, solo un fortissimo scossone può favorire il cambiamento.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2021)

Mah ... Io non ho parole. Anche leggendo certi commenti.

Facile dire che "voglio vincere qualcosa". Se vuoi dimostrare di essere forte, andare a giocare con i mostri che la CL ce l'hanno già in tasca, non è proprio la cosa più impegnativa che uno possa fare.

A quanto pare del Milan non gliene frega più niente a nessuno, né giocatori, né proprietà. Frega solo a qualche stupido tifoso che ancora crede nei tanto schifati sentimenti.

E' per colpa di soggetti del genere che il calcio non esiste più. E raccatta pure considerazioni positive. E certo, l'ego personale al primo posto, ci mancherebbe. Andate in guerra con personaggi del genere al vostro fianco, vedrete quante battaglie vincerete. Si passa al nemico alla prima banconota sventolata sotto al naso.

Tristezza per aver perso un motivo di passione nella vita, ringraziamento per avermi fatto capire che adesso è tempo perso seguirla, quella passione.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Agosto 2021)

Parole chiare,a noi interessa il payrollerhhh e l'ecosostenibilita',lui oltre ai soldi vuole pure cercare di vincere.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Questo è andato ragazzi.
Si sente un dio in terra.

Colpevoli tutti coloro che hanno lavorato al 'giggismo' in modo più o meno diretto.

E dopo la teoria tolemaica e quella copernicana ecco quella 'giggiana' : sole e pianeti girato attorno a gigio.
Un grazie sentito a colui che ci permette di esistere.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora é chiaro a tutti come sono andate le cose ?
> E aspettiamo pure le parole del turco.
> Altro che colpa di Maldini


Quindi non sarà colpa di Maldini neppure con Kessie, con Hernandez, con Bennancer, con Tomori, ecc... Se non vogliono rinnovare che colpa ha? Tutti gli altri ds perdono l'intera squadra a p0 in effetti


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2021)

Infame


admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Infame



Giofa ha scritto:


> Be Lollo però dipende da quando queste ambizioni diverse sono emerse. Se Maldini avesse fiutato la cosa doveva cercare di cedere prima il calciatore, accettando anche una cessione al ribasso. Se tu hai la certezza che il giocatore non rinnova perchè punta in alto non arrivi a scadenza


----------



## Giangy (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Non è tanto perché se ne è andato, ma è il modo che mi fa incavolare. Detto questo spero stia a riscaldare la panca lì a Parigi.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato i modi, però è andato a giocare con Messi, Neymar, Mbappè, Ramos e Di Maria, lasciando Krunic, Castillejo, Leao e Salemaekers. Non credo ci sia più molto su cui discutere.


Non concordo per nulla. È andato in ligue 1 a vincere contro il lille. Campionato scadente dove persino leao sembrava fortissimo. 
Altro che ambizioni. Cercava soldi e basta.
Una squadra da cui l'unico forte e giovane (Mbappe') spera di andarsene. Ramos neanche convocato per gli europei.
In ogni caso aspetto di vedere la prima in champions del psg contro una inglese e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2021)

Mercenario sopravvalutato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Agosto 2021)

Ma quanto parla Picchiarello da quando non è piu a Milanello. Strano perché quando c'era da discutere con Maldini è scapatto come Schettino.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Non concordo per nulla. È andato in ligue 1 a vincere contro il lille. Campionato scadente dove persino leao sembrava fortissimo.
> Altro che ambizioni. Cercava soldi e basta.
> Una squadra da cui l'unico forte e giovane (Mbappe') spera di andarsene. Ramos neanche convocato per gli europei.
> In ogni caso aspetto di vedere la prima in champions del psg contro una inglese e poi ne riparliamo.


Ora come ora tra ligue 1 e serie A non c'è molta differenza, ma tra Milan e Psg c'è un abisso.
Qualsiasi calciatore al mondo a oggi sceglierebbe i francesi.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...





admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


non avevo letto tutto stamattina..certo che il riferimento a o'purpett..non mi pare casuale ..


----------



## R41D3N (19 Agosto 2021)

Ti auguro le peggiori catastrofi sportivamente parlando. Mezzo uomo ingrato ed irriconoscente, godro' come un pazzo ad ogni tua sconfitta


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2021)

Comunque a me nessuno toglie dalla testa che sia stato licenziato da Paolo dopo averne capito la pochezza di neuroni, lo dimostra il fatto che sto ebete non perde mai l'occasione di parlare dell'amore per il Milan incurante del fatto che milioni di tifosi lo schifano e gli augurano il peggio.


----------



## livestrong (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


Possiamo fare dietrologia e dire che in realtà se ne è andato per soldi, ma se ci limitiamo ai fatti, beh questi dicono tutt' altro. È andato a giocarsi il posto con un altro portiere di livello, in quella che è attualmente la squadra migliore al mondo, percependo uno stipendio inferiore a quanto gli veniva offerto del Milan. Questi sono i fatti. Dichiarazioni di questo tipo sulla disparità di ambizioni fanno male in quanto vere. Un tifoso del Milan soffre a leggerle ma non può far altro che dargli ragione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A loro no, ma a noi si.


Ma anche a Donnarumma, che avendo il coltello dalla parte del manico ha scelto tutto a me e niente al Milan. Non esisteva una formula nel quale Donnarumma incassava lo stesso e il Milan riceveva una compensazione. Ogni euro al Milan era un euro 8n meno a Donnarumma e lui li ha voluti tutti


----------



## El picinin (19 Agosto 2021)

Dimenticate tutti la ventina di milioni che ha preso Raiola, che il Milan non avrebbe mai pagato,e tutta lì la sostanza.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma anche a Donnarumma, che avendo il coltello dalla parte del manico ha scelto tutto a me e niente al Milan. Non esisteva una formula nel quale Donnarumma incassava lo stesso e il Milan riceveva una compensazione. Ogni euro al Milan era un euro 8n meno a Donnarumma e lui li ha voluti tutti


Se parli di soldi decide raiola.
Se parli di scelte tecniche decide donnarumma.

Bello il mondo secondo modigliani.
Dice e non dice , dice e contraddice. Pensa di prenderci in giro e poi fa la figura del fesso perchè non è caxxo suo prendere in giro noi altri.


----------



## folletto (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma al CorSport:"Non vorrei parlare dell’ultima stagione, non avrebbe senso oggi, cambiamo discorso. Al Milan sono stato otto anni, era casa mia, lì ho vissuto momenti bellissimi. Il Milan ancora oggi mi emoziona, ho grande rispetto per le persone che vi lavorano e per i tifosi. Quando ho saputo che il direttore (Gazidis, nda) stava male gli ho scritto augurandogli di tornare in fretta a Milanello, il suo luogo… Ma la vita è fatta di scelte, avevamo ambizioni diverse. Del Milan resterò per sempre tifoso".
> 
> "Messi? È incredibile, un autentico colpo di teatro: quando si è saputo del suo addio al Barcellona non potevo immaginare che me lo sarei ritrovato qui, questa è una squadra di fenomeni. Messi si allena già con noi, scarso eh? Sinistro discreto, dovrebbe migliorare col destro".
> 
> ...


La vergogna, questa sconosciuta


----------



## overlord (19 Agosto 2021)

Che omuncolo di melma. Peggior giocatore della storia ultracentenaria del milan ad aver indossato la fascia da capitano. Per distacco.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Agosto 2021)

Schifoso

Ambizioni diverse? Perchè il Milan secondo te non ha l'ambizione di tornare grande nel posto che le spetta? Quel posto che il PSG nemmeno se vincesse la Champions quest'anno raggiungerebbe? Non ha idea di cosa sia lottare, l'attaccamento alla maglia, sudarsi i soldi....no facile chiedere uno sproposito a una squadra che sai essere in difficoltà e andarsene lasciandola pure a zero.

8 anni che equivalgono a zero considerando anche le innumerevoli papere che un Handanovic qualunque non avrebbe mai fatto.

Ti auguro di non vincere mai più nulla.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2021)

Io lo dicevo da anni, chi è qui da diversi anni e mi segue lo sa, Donnarumma è un calciatore che qualitativamente va oltre l'ordinario, ci sono i numeri li a dimostrarlo....ed è normale che perchè potesse restare al Milan la crescita del club doveva essere di pari passo con la crescita del ragazzo. Non è stato cosi, noi siamo cresciuti, ma lui molto di più. Si può discutere sul fatto che è ancora giovane, che poteva aspettare il Milan ancora qualche anno...si può parlare di tante cose...ma resta il fatto che lui è un campione, ed un campione ha voglia di vincere, altrimenti non sarebbe tale....e al Milan vincere (oggi) non si può. 

Quello che non li perdono ne oggi, ne mai...è stato andarsene a zero senza lasciare al club un ritorno economico...anche di soli 10mln simbolici...questo non glielo perdonerò mai.


----------

